# Senecaville Lake



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking for some help. I've been itching to get out earlier this year and I was wondering if someone can give me some info on Senecaville Lake. What I'm looking for is if it freezes, and if so when is ice off typically. Also, I've fished most of the lakes in the Ohio area and I was wondering if this lake can be compared to any of them. Thanks!


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Seneca does freeze, but last few yrs not enough to ice fish. Normally beginning of march end of febuary its unfroze for the yr. BE CAREFUL AS THE LAKE IS 4-6FT LOW.


----------

